# Tool Talk > Machines >  Pizza sauce applicator - GIF

## Altair

Pizza sauce applicator.

  Your browser does not support the video tag. 


Previously:

Pizza making machine - GIF and video
Pizza box that converts into serving plates and storage container - GIF
Pizza commercial filming trick - GIF

----------

